# Evacuating La Belle Maison



## cyseitz (May 16, 2015)

I have guests staying at La Belle Maison tonight.  Something happened.  A fire of some sort and they are making them leave..WHAT!  Do they usually find something else for them in situations like this?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I have guests staying at La Belle Maison tonight.  Something happened.  A fire of some sort and they are making them leave..WHAT!  Do they usually find something else for them in situations like this?





Im going to be in New Orleans tomorrow. at Avenue Plaza. If I learn anything Ill let you know


----------



## cyseitz (May 17, 2015)

That would be great.  From what I understand my guests are on the street with all their stuff.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 17, 2015)

I Googled New Orleans News TV and found your answer. There was a one alarm fire In the room with the electrical panels on the first floor. Power to the "hotel," as it was called, was cut off. Occupants, 124 units worth, were told they would have to leave for at least one night. The Red Cross Assisted in finding somewhere for the displaced to stay the night.

Sorry I can't put in a link, but I'm using a stick right now.

Fern


----------



## cyseitz (May 17, 2015)

That's great!  At least I know the Red Cross is there to help.  They will be taken care of.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2015)

NOFD: Downtown Hotel Evacuated Due to Electrical Fire - Written by Fox8Live Staff/ msmv.com


Here's a link to the story.


Richard


----------



## am1 (May 17, 2015)

Refunding guests can get expensive.  Wyndham has not been having good luck this year.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 17, 2015)

Hope all is well at La Belle Maison.

I'll be watching closely now as my daughter and her friends (10 total) will be down there in 2 weeks.  From what I'm reading, sounds like everything should be okay, but appreciate any updates anyone has. 

Just one of the reasons I love TUG, sure appreciate the info.  And, most importantly, glad that everyone is okay.


----------



## cyseitz (May 17, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> Hope all is well at La Belle Maison.
> 
> I'll be watching closely now as my daughter and her friends (10 total) will be down there in 2 weeks.  From what I'm reading, sounds like everything should be okay, but appreciate any updates anyone has.
> 
> Just one of the reasons I love TUG, sure appreciate the info.  And, most importantly, glad that everyone is okay.



Spoke to someone from corporate today.  They said for me to call back on Tuesday for an update.  He said he thinks that things will be back to normal for next weekend.
They will not refund my points! 
Hope they change their mind!


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 17, 2015)

am1 said:


> Refunding guests can get expensive.  Wyndham has not been having good luck this year.



I seriously doubt Wyndham will be refunding anyone anything.

Likewise VOI is reservation agent.

I would expect the burden would fall on HOA and hopefully their insurance?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 17, 2015)

Flood & fire at Wyndham Santa Barbara for NYE week.
Fire & flood at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Feb.
Flood & electrical fire at La Belle Maison in May...

Surely, we can find an April "flood" in Wyndham-Land?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> Spoke to someone from corporate today.  They said for me to call back on Tuesday for an update.  He said he thinks that things will be back to normal for next weekend.
> They will not refund my points!
> Hope they change their mind!



I just checked into Avenue Plaza and this place is a mess. A lot of La belle Maison guests were sent up here

I havent confirmed it yet, but the valet told me that they are beginning to return back to La Belle Maison.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2015)

The Valet was wrong.. I walked by La Belle Maison this morning and the place is locked up tight.

I talked to their guest services manager who is at Avenue Plaza with a number of their displaced guests, shes guessing a week.


----------



## am1 (May 18, 2015)

pacodemountainside said:


> I seriously doubt Wyndham will be refunding anyone anything.
> 
> Likewise VOI is reservation agent.
> 
> I would expect the burden would fall on HOA and hopefully their insurance?



I am talking about owners who have rented their units.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 19, 2015)

I sure appreciate the first hand and up-to-date information. 

I spoke with someone at La Belle Maison this morning and was told they plan to reopen for guests on Monday (the 25th).  That hopefully makes me okay for the rooms I have for booked for my daughter shortly thereafter. 

They did say they are finding alternate lodging for those displaced. 

Good luck to all!  Maybe it was my imagination, but I thought I could hear an echo while I was talking to her.


----------



## cyseitz (May 19, 2015)

I have a guest checking in on 5/22.  I called La Belle Maison just now to check to see how they are handling reservations.  She said that the guests will be staying at Avenue Plaza to send my guests there.


----------



## Joe33426 (May 19, 2015)

We have a check in for next Saturday the 30th and hope all is good by then.  I haven't mentioned the fire yet to my family, because I think that they might not want to stay at the resort.  It didn't make the national news,so only I know at this point.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> We have a check in for next Saturday the 30th and hope all is good by then.  I haven't mentioned the fire yet to my family, because I think that they might not want to stay at the resort.  It didn't make the national news,so only I know at this point.



Just remember, if they do find out and suggest you all stay at a different resort - Avenue Plaza has a haunted house with a ghost onsite.


----------



## am1 (May 19, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I have a guest checking in on 5/22.  I called La Belle Maison just now to check to see how they are handling reservations.  She said that the guests will be staying at Avenue Plaza to send my guests there.



It is easy to say that but in what room size and they may not have space for everyone.


----------



## cyseitz (May 21, 2015)

*Update*



am1 said:


> It is easy to say that but in what room size and they may not have space for everyone.



I got a call from Member Services....they were calling to make hotel accommodations for my guest.  They put her in La Quinta for her dates.
They emailed her a confirmation letter.  When she got it, she emailed back and requested 2 rooms since she had booked a suite in order to have more space.  They gave her 2 rooms with no problem.


----------



## am1 (May 21, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I got a call from Member Services....they were calling to make hotel accommodations for my guest.  They put her in La Quinta for her dates.
> They emailed her a confirmation letter.  When she got it, she emailed back and requested 2 rooms since she had booked a suite in order to have more space.  They gave her 2 rooms with no problem.



That is good to hear.  Who foots the bills?  Wyndham, Management at la belle Maison, owners at la belle maison/cwa or the insurance company?

One of the questions never asked at a sales presentation can be very important.


----------



## cyseitz (May 25, 2015)

am1 said:


> That is good to hear.  Who foots the bills?  Wyndham, Management at la belle Maison, owners at la belle maison/cwa or the insurance company?
> 
> One of the questions never asked at a sales presentation can be very important.



I had a guest there on the night the fire happened and the Red Cross came and put them up for the rest of their reservations.  So, it may be that the Red Cross paid for the rest of the nights too.  Not sure.


----------



## am1 (May 25, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I had a guest there on the night the fire happened and the Red Cross came and put them up for the rest of their reservations.  So, it may be that the Red Cross paid for the rest of the nights too.  Not sure.



That is great but your renters still may want a partial refund.


----------



## Joe33426 (May 25, 2015)

The announcement on Wyndham's main page says that the power is scheduled to be back on today.  Just wondering if anyone knows the current status.  We have a check-in on Saturday and I haven't wanted call because I'm sure they are busy with everything going on at the resort.


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2015)

am1 said:


> That is great but your renters still may want a partial refund.



They may and if it was my guest Id  give it to them if Wyndham compensated me in some fashion.  I might give it to them anyway if I thought it might turn them into repeat customers or encourage them to refer their friends and family to me.


----------



## Jason245 (May 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> They may and if it was my guest Id  give it to them if Wyndham compensated me in some fashion.  I might give it to them anyway if I thought it might turn them into repeat customers or encourage them to refer their friends and family to me.



It is because of statements like that that if I ever need a rental, or know someone that does I will always refer them to you first. Even though I have never done any business with you.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 25, 2015)

Ron is great to work with, have rented once from him and in the process of doing another one.


----------



## am1 (May 25, 2015)

I hope all owners would be opening up the checkbook that had guests there.  Regardless of what wyndham offers the owners as compensation.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 25, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> The announcement on Wyndham's main page says that the power is scheduled to be back on today.  Just wondering if anyone knows the current status.  We have a check-in on Saturday and I haven't wanted call because I'm sure they are busy with everything going on at the resort.



I called just a bit ago as I've got several rooms checking in on Wednesday and Thursday. They are open.   My daughter is headed down there with some friends, sure glad things are back to normal.

From what I've been reading, and from my discussion with Wyndham, it sounds like they handled things well. Had they not reopened, I was assured they would find alternate lodging for them. La Belle Maison looks like a neat place, I'm glad they are able to stay there.  Someday I'll make it down there - enjoy your visit Joe!


----------



## travelplus (Jun 29, 2015)

cyseitz said:


> I got a call from Member Services....they were calling to make hotel accommodations for my guest.  They put her in La Quinta for her dates.
> They emailed her a confirmation letter.  When she got it, she emailed back and requested 2 rooms since she had booked a suite in order to have more space.  They gave her 2 rooms with no problem.



I would have asked for The Westin, Hilton or some nicer hotel than La Quinta.


----------

